# Cultural Aspects of Off Shore Cruising



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thought I'd try a new thread to share some of Aeventyr's offshore experiences over the past 13 years. Anybody else like to contribute stories, pictures, interesting cultural events, the kindness of strangers etc? A pic form my voyage to begin...

Indonesian dancers somewhere on Flores Island


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

What a great idea. Sadly I have no OS cruising experience to contribute but knowing what one might expect in an unfamiliar country must be a significant plus.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Carnival in Grenada


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The place: St Annes on Martinique, a nice little town outside the harbour at Le Marin. A traditional community fishing exercise (tourists did join in) A couple of boats deployed a net a 1/4 mile or so off the beach, the ends were brought ashore and everyone drags the net ashore, finally harvesting the catch when it's all been gathered in. This probably took over an hour all told..





































This puffer fish was an unhappy casualty


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

This conch didn't even make it off the fishing boat before being turned into conch salad, the day we cleared into Andros in the Bahamas:


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Morning market, Gili Air, Indonesia


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, SOMEbody has to post some Carnival photos ... guess it might as well be me! The first is from a night parade; all those bright points are LED lights, it was wonderful:








The second was my favorite costume at the daytime "Grand Parade" on Aruba a couple of years ago:


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome thread aev!


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Meet and greet. Camp Leakey Orangutuan Rehabilitation Center, Deep up the Kumai River, Indonesian Borneo.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Marie Gallant, these beautifully kept, ornate cemetaries are all over the Caribbean chain.










Typical "Boat Boy', this one in Domineca. These guys come miles out to greet you and offer their services (buoys, fuel, water, sometimes whatever) Though seldom really needed, it's cheap enough to engage them in some manner, lots of goodwill and you do help support the locals. We've even had one guy row out a couple of miles.. This is the more typical setup. They'll run you to customs too if you need it.










Dominican fisherman dragging their HEAVY boats out of the surf. This was at the extreme southern tip, a beautiful bay sheltered by a peninsula but it's a park and no anchoring is permitted.










Saturday morning market, St Pierre, Martinique










Barren ruins from Pele's eruption.. quite a powerful testament to that event.










Anchored off the Pitons, St Lucia.. this boat came by at 12 knots or so, with all these gentlemen standing at attention. After passing us they slowed over a reef, all of them jumped in the water with bags. 20 minutes later they left in the same posture. Apparently gathering bait fish for traps from the reefs.










And now some 'not so cultured'... remains of the first Pirates of the Caribbean movie set in Wallilaloo Bay, St Vincent.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*San Blas Islands - military and kids*

We happened to be a town in the San Blas when there were about 300 members of the Panamanian army there for training. These guys have a pretty tough life with one month assigned to patrol the jungles along the border with Colombia - Darien Gap, not a nice place. There also was a fokloric festival going on and the army was doing its best to connect with the locals who are helpful in fighting against drug importing. These two guys were making balloon animals for the Kuna kids. 
BTW, when we there the army caught one of the Colombian trading vessels that ply this coast with 700 kg of cocaine onboard - a big deal, it was even on CNN. To help with getting the support of the locals all of the trade goods on the boat, flour, rice, housewares, etc that were piled on top of the cocaine were given to the the village.

Our strangest cultural interaction in the San Blas was being asked by a family in a dugout canoe if we could charge their two rather old cell phones. There is quite cell coverage there but no electricity.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Native dancers, Vanuatu.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*Food*

We have enjoyed the food when we cruise and have found some terrific markets along the way. Ecuador, Tahiti, and Fiji come to mind. The markets in Ecuador were particularly interesting since, because of elevation change and fairly short distances you could get anything from tropical fruits to strawberries.










We really enjoyed eating local stuff and the people in the markets always seemed to enjoy having tourists visit. We also ate in real restaurants too. Best eating was in Papeete (but who could afford most of it) and in Suva, Fiji which has several outstanding Indian restaurants (not a surprise since almost half the population is Indian) and a terrific, gourmet Chinese restaurant. We also found an incredibly good Chinese restaurant in the Chinatown of Lima. My wife, who is a Beijing girl, was shocked to find that none of the people working there were Chinese. She said she had never had better Chinese food.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Saying hello to Captain Cook, Cooktown, Queensland, Australia.


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

Very good thread, mate, (Aeventyr)

Keep em coming, cant say we have too many "dancers" here in Idaho...


Thanks to everyone else.

Uphill


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Aore Island, Vanuatu. Native dancers showing us how it's done Van-ni style.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Local weaver, Maumer, Flores, Indonesia


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

This is a shot of a couple of kids in Vanuatu, a place we very much enjoyed, The one kid was so proud of his pig that he picked it up to show us.










This picture is in Bora Bora, which we did not particularly enjoy, btw. We happened to be there when all the island schools were doing a performance in a huge marquee tent for anyone who was there including moms and little siblings. Loved the flower headresses that these two had. Also note the incredible string of black pearls that this woman had.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Young pirates looking to pillage and plunder, No we made popcorn and cokes for them...they took us out to the reef to capture lobsters, a great day in Indonesia.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Cruisers Wet t Shirt contest, Musket Cove Rally Week, Fiji.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

This little piggy went to the market...West Coast of Palawan, Philippines.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

aeventyr60 said:


> Cruisers Wet t Shirt contest, Musket Cove Rally Week, Fiji.


BOOOOOYYYYAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!

Now them's some cultural aspects we can all appreciate.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

aeventyr60 said:


> Native dancers, Vanuatu.


I spent 2 years in the Solomon Islands (relatively close to Vanuatu and very much the same cultures and people). It was there that the female breast lost some of its appeal, becoming much more utilitarian objects.

(I realize the last two posts were contradictory. But that's how I roll.)


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

smackdaddy said:


> BOOOOOYYYYAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Now them's some cultural aspects we can all appreciate.


Yeah, but whose???


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Men's dance in Vanuatu. The kept asking us if we had the Australian "budgie smugglers", seems those leaves were a bit scratchy. What's a budgie smuggler?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

When I'm 70, I'm definitely going with the sheath. That's just too damn cool.

Of course that dude's throwin' a thumbs up. Life is good when you're sheathed.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*Meeting people*

We really enjoy meeting the people in various places and finding out something how they live. I guess in terms of a different kind of place to live, Pitcairn Island would certainly qualify. So long as you can deal with the isolation it seems quite idyllic. The weather is great (out of the tropical storm belt). You can grow most of your food, the houses are quite pleasant. Helps if your hobby is HAM radio since lots of people would want to talk to you.

Here is my wife (2nd from left) and some of the local people. You can see the mixed English and Polynesian background. Brenda Christian is the woman on the left. She is the immigration officer and drives the sea boat that comes out to bring you ashore.










Since my wife is of Chinese ancestry she finds it interesting to talk to Chinese people who have moved to various spots in the world to hear their stories. Here she is with some of the Chinese people who live in American Samoa. Chinese people run most of the stores in AS and work incredibly hard. The lady on the left owns two stores and works 6 1/2 days a week (takes Sunday afternoons off - but still runs to the local version of a Costco to buy stock during that time. We talked to another storekeeper and he works from 7 am to 10 pm 7 days a week - either he is the store or his wife is. We found out that immigration 'agents' (crooks) in Fujian province China convince people that when they migrate to American Samoa they are going to the United States - when they get there they find out that it is not the United States and that residents of AS do not have the automatic right to move to the US proper.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Remember the little piggy that went to the market?Best pork we've ever eaten, Sarawak, Malaysian Borneo.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

aeventyr60 said:


> Remember the little piggy that went to the market?Best pork we've ever eaten, Sarawak, Malaysian Borneo.


I was in Sarawak on business a few years ago (I flew in, how pedestrian! ) did you get a chance to try Sarawak Laksa? I had some at the hotel restaurant and it was awesome! 

I was only on the island for 2-3 days; I never got to explore.

Ken


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes. Lots of interesting food in Borneo. Now trying the Penang Curry...


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Chinese New Year Festivities in Penang, Malaysia this past week.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yesterday mornings Thaipussam celebrations in Penang, Malaysia


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

Are those broken coconuts. 

Hope they aren't shrunken heads.

Good job, racky. I need some culture.

Uphill


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

UPHILL said:


> Are those broken coconuts.
> 
> Hope they aren't shrunken heads.
> 
> ...


Yes, breaking coconuts in the street at o'dark thirty.

Shrunken heads coming up next, stay tuned.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

You've sailed thousands of miles and think you've gotten away from it all....and then a damn Mickey'ds in the anchorage. The reality of cruising...sometimes.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

That is the Mickey Ds in Pago Pago is it not? There is another one near the airport as well. Both are quite big and fancy. We actually used the one in your pic since it had free Wifi (now that I think of it we have used McDonald's Wifi in several spots - Sint Maarten and Papeete come to mind. Not sure how cultural it is, but does say something about globalization.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep, Pago Pago, but there was no drive thru for dinghies and canoes. I prefer a bit of the whole roasted pig myself...


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

How about this one? Anyone able to identify what this is on barbie? No hints as to location until people have had a chance.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

cuy?


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

We have a winner - but you are from Brazil so that gives you an advantage. These are indeed _cuy_ which are apparently a delicacy in Ecuador. Most simple meals (chicken, rice, and salad) are around $3 but _cuy_ was $17.

For those not familiar with _cuy_ (as I was) - let me just say that those are particularly large guinea pigs.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Actaually Killarney, I'm Canadian. It's just that I've spent more than 20 years in South America.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

But have you tried cuy? We might have it had been cheap enough to throw away.

We really like Ecuador and Peru and are looking forward to seeing something of Brazil.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

I used to eat cuy quite often when I was in Peru. I quite enjoy it. I'm looking forward to seeing you in Brazil when you make it here.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Savusavu, Fiji: Local Sailing club youth getting out on the water.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Pirates chest/Keg. Lizard Island, Queensland Australia.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Island dreaming for the snowbound*

Land fall approaching, somewhere out here, so many islands, so little time. Off to the next group of Islands..


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes, "snowbound" is dreaming of da isles.

No culture on this side of the rockies, plus not much snow.

So pictures will have to wait.

Dig this thread Matt keep it up.

JD


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

This is the culture of the PNW.









And the boat at Spencer Spit,


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Looking good! Bet you had a great trip. Have we ruined you yet? Next boat is gonna be a ?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

More PNW culture:


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Would really like to get back to the PNW someday.....


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

aeventyr60 said:


> Looking good! Bet you had a great trip. Have we ruined you yet? Next boat is gonna be a ?


Yes I am totally ruined, looking out at the snow and 22 degrees brrrrrr. I am thinking of some place that is warm, very warm.

I am thinking a Baba 30, it is on the dream list, or anything 30 to 32 foot range, set up for safe cruising.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Always welcome to join us in paradise. Hey, do you know anything about sandpaper?


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

You buy a new furler and I will come help install it, might take a month or 2 to get it right. Right now anything above freezing sounds great. Cold a$$ weekend in the hills -10 to 10 above in the day.


Sandpaper? Yea I have thought about it, teak decks sound like lots of time spent with sandpaper.


----------



## Marknid (Oct 4, 2012)

What an awesome thread. Thanks!


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey AEVENTYR,

I need some Off Shore Culture. ASAP.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

UPHILL said:


> Hey AEVENTYR,
> 
> I need some Off Shore Culture. ASAP.


Saying hello to Captain Cook, Cooktown Queensland Australia. July 08


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Locals off to the market. West coast of Palawan, Philippines.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Iban Long house hospitality, deep up a river in Sarawak, Borneo Malaysia


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice

Your boat all back together?

How bout a shoot of where you are today..

1/2


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wax on, Wax off Grasshopper! Yep, all done for now.....Just chilling out in Thailand


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thought I should revive this thread with an interesting spot up near the Burma/Thai Border:


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Some fun in Sumatra at the Sebang Marine Festival:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Was it just a big party or is it some type of celebrating the beginning or end of something? I think it is interesting when fundamental Islam females wrap their faces but are un-escorted by men in the family which to me is similar to owning a sailboat but motoring everywhere in it. Human nature always shines through in that individuals will mostly choose which portions of the rules they wish to follow.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Breeze said:


> Was it just a big party or is it some type of celebrating the beginning or end of something? I think it is interesting when fundamental Islam females wrap their faces but are un-escorted by men in the family which to me is similar to owning a sailboat but motoring everywhere in it. Human nature always shines through in that individuals will mostly choose which portions of the rules they wish to follow.


The Sebang Marine Festival is a destination event for sailors in SE Asia. Five days of cultural activities, spirited competitions, evenings under the stars with local dancers and musicians.

The festival is designed to promote yacht tourism to Indonesia. The cruising permit has been eliminated. 30 day Visa on Arrival (VOA) are gratis. Longer term visas available ut a dollar a day.

As much as the event is for the cruising sailor, local participation is huge. Friendly folks here, a great welcome to us all.

Some more shots here:


----------



## Pat Sweeney (Apr 14, 2017)

aeventyr60 said:


> The Sebang Marine Festival is a destination event for sailors in SE Asia. Five days of cultural activities, spirited competitions, evenings under the stars with local dancers and musicians.
> 
> The festival is designed to promote yacht tourism to Indonesia. The cruising permit has been eliminated. 30 day Visa on Arrival (VOA) are gratis. Longer term visas available ut a dollar a day.
> 
> ...


Great photos! Do you happen to know if Jerry Litton is still sailing around SE Asia?

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jerry is still sailing in Thailand.


----------



## Blue Claw (Feb 5, 2021)

aeventyr60 said:


> Thought I'd try a new thread to share some of Aeventyr's offshore experiences over the past 13 years. Anybody else like to contribute stories, pictures, interesting cultural events, the kindness of strangers etc? A pic form my voyage to begin...
> 
> Indonesian dancers somewhere on Flores Island


Ahh, indonesia what a fantastic beautiful country!!!


----------

